# When do California schools start and end summer vacation?



## DaveHenry

We're planning a trip to Yosemite next summer and would like to avoid the crowds, to the degree possible.
When do the schools in California tend to get out for the summer, and when does school start up?  I recognize that it's probably not uniform,  but if you Californians could give me an idea, I'd appreciate it. 
We just got back from Yellowstone (stayed at Island Park Village timeshare).  Students in the area (Idaho and Utah) had started school that week, and the crowds were quite small.  If I could work out a similar situation for Yosemite (without taking  our kids out of school), it would be great.  Our kids end school June 13th and return around Labor Day.
Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM

California schools start much earlier than they used to.  This year we started Aug. 10th and we get out in May.  Almost all schools are back in session before Labor Day.  I would suggest the last 2 weeks of Aug. for your 2012 trip.

BTW - it is probably too late to get a 2012 summer reservation from park accommodations - but there is an enclave of private vacation homes inside the park, in all price ranges - http://www.redwoodsinyosemite.com/

The nearest timeshare is at Bass Lake and it's over an hour away - for the full Yosemite experience, I recommend staying IN the park.


----------



## siesta

Arent some cali schools on the year round plan, instead of 3 months of summer off, they get it broken up in between the year.


----------



## vacationtime1

Our public high schools started August 17, but the public elementary and middle schools won't start until this week -- two weeks later (different school districts for the different grade levels).  Both districts end about June 10.


----------



## DeniseM

A lot of schools no longer have year-round, because in this economy, it's not economically feasible to keep the school open year-round - especially with the cost of air conditioning.  It's not the norm any more.


----------



## siesta

DeniseM said:


> A lot of schools no longer have year-round, because in this economy, it's not economically feasible to keep the school open year-round - especially with the cost of air conditioning.  It's not the norm any more.


 thanks for explaining, it must have been a 90s thing


----------



## Rent_Share

On the other hand many Schools in California still start after labor day and continue through the second or thrird week of June  -Southern Cal

Not aware of many public Schools in SOCAL that start in mid August

From the LA Unified Calendar

First Day of Instruction Sept. 7, 2011
Last Day of Instruction June 22, 2012


----------



## RX8

There are many schools in the So Cal area that start before labor day.  I didn't search all but other than Los Angeles Unified, I would venture that most other school districts are starting in August.  My son for one starts next Wednesday.  There are even about twenty Los Angeles Unified Schools that start in August, some as early as August 5th.


----------



## DeniseM

Also - Yosemite is in Northern CA, so NCA school schedules will have more impact than SCA school schedules.


----------



## Stressy

I agree with Denise. Given your (school) time frame, I'd also shoot for end of Aug.

My kids have been in school for 3 weeks already. August is NEVER on our radar as a summer vacation month.  Even if we did start after Labor Day..I'd be using that (Aug) week before as a wind down/get ready to go back to school time.


----------



## Rent_Share

There is no single answer

IMHO in SOCAL it's not mid August it's around the first week of September sometimes my kids would start the Thursday before Labor day but never a day earlier until they were in the state and community college system

I picked LAUSD as an example - As a Comuter I can attest that the traffic patterns don't change until the week after labor day.

Everyone os back by then.

Id the OP is looking for an absolute outside of the "possible" range the safe dates would be before Memorial Day or after Labor Day with there not being a single answer


----------



## Rent_Share

Stressy said:


> I agree with Denise. Given your (school) time frame, I'd also shoot for end of Aug.
> 
> My kids have been in school for 3 weeks already. August is NEVER on our radar as a summer vacation month. Even if we did start after Labor Day..I'd be using that (Aug) week before as a wind down/get ready to go back to school time.


 
What community do you live in that sends kids to school in 100 + degree heat . . . . ? :rofl: 

I stand corrected the local elementary School Tuesday August 30:deadhorse: so its moved up 1 week


----------



## Stressy

Rent_Share said:


> *What community do you live in that sends kids to school in 100 + degree heat . . . . ? :rofl: *
> 
> I stand corrected the local elementary School Tuesday August 30:deadhorse: so its moved up 1 week




Ready for it????

The DESERT!!

:rofl:


----------



## ricoba

Rent_Share said:


> There is no single answer
> 
> IMHO in SOCAL it's not mid August it's around the first week of September sometimes my kids would start the Thursday before Labor day but never a day earlier until they were in the state and community college system
> 
> I picked LAUSD as an example - As a Comuter I can attest that the traffic patterns don't change until the week after labor day.
> 
> Everyone os back by then.



Don't remind me.  I am sort of enjoying the break on the 91 & the 710 for my morning commute. 

But you are right, there isn't one answer for a state the size of CA, there are so many districts that do their own schedule.  And I agree that here in LA it's usually after Labor Day.

BTW Denise, I believe there are some LAUSD schools that are still year round due to overcrowding.  But you are right, it's not as common as it once was.


----------



## Luanne

Rent_Share said:


> What community do you live in that sends kids to school in 100 + degree heat . . . . ? :rofl:



Growing up in southern California near Los Angeles while rare, we did attend school when it was over 100 degrees. And also where we live now in northern California the kids attend school on those days the temps go over 100 degrees.


----------



## isisdave

Schools are air-conditioned now, and lots of places it's hot from May to October, so there's no way to avoid it.  Here on the edge of the desert, most schools start August 15 and will end June 8. That's not a geographical thing; it depends on what they want to do in January.  If you want a compact year, you give 2 days off at Thanksgiving, 2 weeks at the end of December, two holidays in February, and one week for spring break. Then you start the day after Labor Day and end about the first Friday in June.  If you prefer, you give a week at Thanksgiving, three or even four weeks for winter break, resuming as late as the day after MLK. Then either a whole week off in February (if you're where skiing is popular) or a second week for spring break. But if you do that, you have to start mid-August and go to about June 12.

HOWEVER, this year may be different if the economy continues to stink. The schools have been told to have a plan to end early if tax revenues do not continue at predicted levels. Last year one local district closed the Friday before Memorial Day, and I would not be surprised if a lot do that this year.


----------



## nightnurse613

Not to change the subject but, when did California school districts start charging for bus transportation?  What happened to a free public education?


----------



## Luanne

nightnurse613 said:


> Not to change the subject but, when did California school districts start charging for bus transportation?  What happened to a free public education?



I remember paying for the bus in high school and that was back in the 1960's.


----------



## stang99_tls

Lots of schools in NorCal start mid August and end Late May-early June.  Not many are on year round anymore, but they call it modified traditional, with longer holiday breaks and a shorter summer.  They moved the State Fair up to July because all the schools around here start before Labor Day.


----------



## CapriciousC

Rent_Share said:


> What community do you live in that sends kids to school in 100 + degree heat . . . . ? :rofl:



We no longer live in California, but I know that in my MIL's neck of the woods (Palm Springs) as well as here in coastal Georgia, if the schools waited until the temperature dipped below 100 degrees, kids wouldn't go back to school until sometime in October


----------



## csalter2

*Paying for school is big issue now*



nightnurse613 said:


> Not to change the subject but, when did California school districts start charging for bus transportation?  What happened to a free public education?



This is a hot topic right now in California. The ACLU settled a lawsuit with the State of California about fees being asked of families, especially as it pertains to extra curricular activities. Transportation fees are under attack as well.


----------



## DaveHenry

*Thank you!*

Thank you to each of you for your input.  It will help us greatly as we plan our trip!


----------



## CalifasGirl

Giving you two examples each of Central and Northern California.

In Monterey, school starts 8/10/2011 and ends 6/8/2012.
Fresno begins 8/22/2011 and ends 6/15/2012.

San Francisco starts 8/15/2011 and ends 5/25/2012.
Oakland is from 8/29/2011 until 6/15/2012.


----------

